# استخدام الماتلاب في حل المعادلات التفاضليه وانشاء دورات السيطره للمهندسين



## amjedali (9 أبريل 2011)

ارفق كتاب لتعلم حل المعادلات التفاضليه باستخدام الماتلاب بالمستوى المبتدئ
وارفق ايظا سبعة تمارين لحل المعادلات التفاضليه واستخدامها في انشاء دورات السيطره Control Loop ولكن مستوى التمارين متقدم تصلح لطلبة الماجستير


----------



## zinedine4 (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bakeraf (22 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا"*​


----------



## م.لينا احمد (1 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم احتاج الى برنامج الماتلاب ارجو المساعدة


----------



## هشام_525 (1 يونيو 2011)

م.لينا احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم احتاج الى برنامج الماتلاب ارجو المساعدة


Matlab.6.5
part 1​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?y1zwv711tt7ztbr​ 
part2​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ppomv8lqao4g5id​ 
part3​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?rs05j8odk5sm4tk​


----------



## المهندس الحريصي (9 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي امجد ,, ما تفضلت بعد الله به علينا شي جميل سنستفيد من جميعا ننتظر منك دائما ماهو مفيد ,, وشكرا


----------



## مهندس عضوي (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على المراحع المفيده*​


----------



## طارق البغوي (28 يناير 2012)

بجد جزاااك الله الف ألف خير


----------



## رغدة ليبيا (29 يناير 2012)

مشكور أخى الفاضل

تحياتى لك


----------

